# No sound through headphones while playing terraria.



## nicko-99 (Mar 7, 2010)

When I try to use my headphones when playing Terraria the sound still plays through my Laptop Speakers. All other sounds and sounds from other games play through my headphones though. Is there and option in Terraria or Steam to make the sound play through my headphones? I am using Turtle Beach X11's.
Please help, I need to use my headphones to talk to my friends as we are playing on a server.


----------

